# Going on Vacations and Constipation



## Matt b (Feb 27, 2011)

I went on a small vacation about a month ago. I did not go to the restroom the whole time I was there. About four days. I also didn't go to the restroom for a couple of days before I left. I did not take any constipation medication while I was there though. It was a terrible vacation because of this. My constipation dominated my thoughts the whole time I was there. I felt sick the whole time there and barely ate anything. My anxiety and depression triples when I am constipated for some reason.Right when I got home I took some Milk of Magnesia that night and had a bm that next morning. I wonder if I would of taken the mom while on the vacation if it would of worked. I don't know why I didn't try. So I am about to go on another vacation next week. I have been taking Milk of Magnesia almost daily for the last couple of weeks in preparation for this vacation.I have had a few off days without the mom. I have had a bm almost daily for the last ten days or so. Much of the time it has been diareah because that is what milk of magnesia does to me. For me its either medication and diareah or no medication and constipation. I have also been eating a lot of prunes. I have not had any milk of magnesia side effects until today. Two days before the vacation! I had a small bm this morning but now I have these bad pains in my left and right side side and my stomach is bubbling. Some people can take milk of magnesia every day without a problem but not me. I take two tablespoons a night.I am thinking of not taking the milk of magnesia tonight and then taking it again the night before I leave. Maybe one day off the mom some of the side effects will go away? What are these pains I am feeling in my sides anyways? I have heard many people say they feel these pains with mom also but I have never been told what the pains are. Just wondering.So any tips for having bm's while on a vacation? I would rather suffer the bad milk of magnesia side effects then be constipated again.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I stay with the same routines as much as possible when I travel. Take my magnesium supplements and zelnorm and anything else that I use regularly. I also take my own oatmeal to eat in the morning in the hotel room. If you find something that works, I would stay with it--on vacation or at home. Good luck. Been there--I feel your misery.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Me too, I stick with what I know works for me when I'm on vacation. Everythign else is different so I try to plan to have a great time by bringing everything I think I will need. And sometimes I find myself (a Severe D type) bringing stool softeners too! Because believe it or not... I can suffer some C on vacation! So bring and use whatever your gut is telling you is needed!I plan ahead so I don't perseverate on vacation! Hey if MOM is too much for you.. have you thought about using half a dose instead? Or maybe taking some Mag supplements instead?? Something maybe to try in the future after your vacation.Have an awesome time!


----------



## Sean (Feb 8, 1999)

I always try to avoid constipation on my vacation but worry about what my oral laxatives are going to do to me while I am traveling. They can be unpredictable and the last thing that you want while on a long car trip or confined to an airplane is sudden diarrhea and abdominal pain. I usually take dulcolax suppositories with me on trips. I pop one in every three or four days when the time is convenient. They work within about thirty minutes and then it is over. These might be worth a try. They are always in my travel kit.


Matt b said:


> I went on a small vacation about a month ago. I did not go to the restroom the whole time I was there. About four days. I also didn't go to the restroom for a couple of days before I left. I did not take any constipation medication while I was there though. It was a terrible vacation because of this. My constipation dominated my thoughts the whole time I was there. I felt sick the whole time there and barely ate anything. My anxiety and depression triples when I am constipated for some reason.Right when I got home I took some Milk of Magnesia that night and had a bm that next morning. I wonder if I would of taken the mom while on the vacation if it would of worked. I don't know why I didn't try. So I am about to go on another vacation next week. I have been taking Milk of Magnesia almost daily for the last couple of weeks in preparation for this vacation.I have had a few off days without the mom. I have had a bm almost daily for the last ten days or so. Much of the time it has been diareah because that is what milk of magnesia does to me. For me its either medication and diareah or no medication and constipation. I have also been eating a lot of prunes. I have not had any milk of magnesia side effects until today. Two days before the vacation! I had a small bm this morning but now I have these bad pains in my left and right side side and my stomach is bubbling. Some people can take milk of magnesia every day without a problem but not me. I take two tablespoons a night.I am thinking of not taking the milk of magnesia tonight and then taking it again the night before I leave. Maybe one day off the mom some of the side effects will go away? What are these pains I am feeling in my sides anyways? I have heard many people say they feel these pains with mom also but I have never been told what the pains are. Just wondering.So any tips for having bm's while on a vacation? I would rather suffer the bad milk of magnesia side effects then be constipated again.


----------



## Flax (Jan 31, 2013)

Having IBS causes me many worries when traveling. Sometimes I choose to stay at home even though I love to see new places. When going on a trip there is often a choice between two different worries: Constipation and occupying the toilet for ages - or - taking laxatives that makes the trip more unpredictable.

I am used to overdose on magnesium and vitamin c, but it doesn't solve the problem. In periods I have to go often to the toilet and stay ages. I have to use gloves and "help myself". I am afraid of taking heavier preparations that maybe makes me ill.


----------



## ABNormal (May 24, 2006)

Travel has always been problematic for me. I think it's the different environment, different schedule. Sometimes it's the water wherever we are. I enjoy traveling a lot, but I usually have to accept that I will be all bound up!!


----------



## randomguy (Feb 23, 2011)

I to love to travel, but my IBS C usually ruins my trip. I do my usual routine while traveling (docusate sodium + fiber supplement), but is never effective due to the stress assosciated with travel, change in diet, sleep pattern, etc. I typically spend most of the trip quite ill and overall iritiable.

Wish we could find a way to end this terrible illness. My quality of life would certainly be much higher.


----------



## oceannir (Mar 6, 2012)

Agreed. I'm always far worse when i'm on holidays unless I go alone. For some reason this is still routine and mentally based.


----------



## QuiQui (Aug 15, 2010)

I'm the same way as some of the rest of you. Even when I take laxatives, somehow the stress and different schedule just makes it so that my muscles won't release anything. I take Miralax every night when I travel anyway, even though it doesn't really work when I'm traveling. But it puts my mind at rest that I'm probably not develping a rock-hard blockage anywhere (I hope).

One thing that sort of works is to wake up early and sit still and relaxed while drinking some strong, caffeinated coffee. That's the only thing that has a chance of working for me. I tried Dulcolax laxatives once on vacation, and they did nothing, even though normally they work just fine. Despite the Dulcolax, I had to eat 15 stewed prunes in one sitting before I actually had a BM.

What I end up doing so that I'm not in constant pain while traveling is to take 2 extra-strength anti-gas pills and some acetaminophen or ibuprofen first thing every morning. That keeps me pain and gas free(ish) for a few days. But if I'm away for any longer than a few days, I'm basically screwed.


----------



## Double Trouble (Apr 8, 2013)

QuiQui said:


> I'm the same way as some of the rest of you. Even when I take laxatives, somehow the stress and different schedule just makes it so that my muscles won't release anything. I take Miralax every night when I travel anyway, even though it doesn't really work when I'm traveling. But it puts my mind at rest that I'm probably not develping a rock-hard blockage anywhere (I hope).
> 
> One thing that sort of works is to wake up early and sit still and relaxed while drinking some strong, caffeinated coffee. That's the only thing that has a chance of working for me. I tried Dulcolax laxatives once on vacation, and they did nothing, even though normally they work just fine. Despite the Dulcolax, I had to eat 15 stewed prunes in one sitting before I actually had a BM.
> 
> What I end up doing so that I'm not in constant pain while traveling is to take 2 extra-strength anti-gas pills and some acetaminophen or ibuprofen first thing every morning. That keeps me pain and gas free(ish) for a few days. But if I'm away for any longer than a few days, I'm basically screwed.


 Doesn't the ibuprofen make your constipation worse ? I use a glycerin suppository if I haven't moved my bowels within 48 hours of the last BM whether I am at home or on vacation. If I go beyond the 48 hours without having moved my bowels and then try to use the glycerin suppository, it takes up to an hour for the suppository to work and it hurts a lot more to pass the stool.


----------

